# Tired of catching "baby croakers"



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

This might cause a debate on here, and trust me I don't mean to offend anyone nor is it my intentions to tell you all what to do but...

"If you have to measure your croakers throw them back", I'm tired of catching baby croakers. I must have caught 50 9"-10" inch croakers Thursday night. If we throw them back now by the time they leave the rivers they might be worth keeping. Just my thoughts.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

i hear you man

most of the one i caught on saturday were 9-12 inches, and few in the 13-16 range.

I still love to catch them because even a small one puts up a good fight


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I caught 75 all <8 inches at the Cape May ferry jetty last year ... maybe one that looked close to being fat enough to get any meat off of .. it's that way sometimes ... I've seen the opposite too, where an 11 incher is the smallest I'd seen in a day, with the majority being 12 to 14 inches and an occasional horse thrown in.

Personally, 9-to-10 inchers are pretty small ... to the point where it's a lot of work to clean them if there's more than a meal's worth involved. I'll throw back legal fish rather than try to pry some meat off a small fish ... even croaker, which I really enjoy eating!


----------



## nHobbes (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree as well....but it's worse when ones that were acceptable earlier in the day before catching bigger ones are thrown back. Defeats the purpose of a limit and why releasing smaller fish is important. Some people do this regularly...not good for anyone and everyone loses.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I used big circle hooks (sizes 6) so that I dont catch the little one. Then again croaker has big mouth, the little one sometime bite the big hook anyway.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

BerserkCaster said:


> I used big circle hooks (sizes 6) so that I dont catch the little one. Then again croaker has big mouth, the little one sometime bite the big hook anyway.


i hate to tell you but a size 6 circle is a small circle.
i use a size 1/0 circle to weed off the small fish.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Lots of small croakers are being caught right now close in...I went out on the Bay Saturday night past the Battle Ships and a good friend Charlie Meranka captain of the Jennifer Anne said that they have opened up comercial netting for the last month on the croakers in VA. and of coarse they dont report the other off species they get in the net. That may be some of the reason why...most of what we caught were 11-16 inches, I kept only the ones over 13 inches ...I like catching croaker better than eating them ...the fight feels great on my 6'9 Ugly Stick Tiger Lite:fishing: Mr.Spot will be here thick and heavy soon, one of my favorite eating fish. Check out the video below prepared Spot fish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J3RV3ybu9I


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> i hate to tell you but a size 6 circle is a small circle.
> i use a size 1/0 circle to weed off the small fish.


Really? lol, my fishing buddy look at me like I am crazy to use a hook that size. Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp sizes 5/0 and 6/0


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Remember........*



Skully said:


> This might cause a debate on here, and trust me I don't mean to offend anyone nor is it my intentions to tell you all what to do but...
> 
> "If you have to measure your croakers throw them back", I'm tired of catching baby croakers. I must have caught 50 9"-10" inch croakers Thursday night. If we throw them back now by the time they leave the rivers they might be worth keeping. Just my thoughts.



A couple of years ago there was a massive fish kill that consisted mainly of croakers. What you are seeing now is a result of this (my opinion). I caught a few of the keepable size and found these specimins to be better table fare than the horse croakers of years past. My wife enjoyed them.

A ten inch croaker is mature (spawning size) according to science. This croaker is about two years old. The growth rate during the third year is around 43.6 milimeters per year. So that ten inch fish is only going to be an 11 inch fish in most cases when you catch it the next year. If you want fish to eat I'd suggest that you eat the ones that you catch which are legal. If you don't want to deal with the smaller ones use a bigger hook. :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

If I am fishing for them and catching legal size, my electric fillet knife has no problem


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

i live in virginia and its seems to me that the small ones come in first with the tide then they progressively get bigger as you get closer and closer to high tide.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Big Rad said:


> A couple of years ago there was a massive fish kill that consisted mainly of croakers. What you are seeing now is a result of this (my opinion). I caught a few of the keepable size and found these specimins to be better table fare than the horse croakers of years past. My wife enjoyed them.
> 
> A ten inch croaker is mature (spawning size) according to science. This croaker is about two years old. The growth rate during the third year is around 43.6 milimeters per year. So that ten inch fish is only going to be an 11 inch fish in most cases when you catch it the next year. If you want fish to eat I'd suggest that you eat the ones that you catch which are legal. If you don't want to deal with the smaller ones use a bigger hook. :fishing: :fishing:


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beer:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

earl of DC said:


> i hate to tell you but a size 6 circle is a small circle.
> i use a size 1/0 circle to weed off the small fish.


i'll use 1/0 circle hooks to keep the small ones away, then go to #1 or 2 when the spot show up, #6 are good as sabiki rig for small spot to live line.


----------

